# babies soon... AURORA KID... wierd thing happened. help??



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well aurora's udder has doubled in size over the last 4 days and she's getting looser.. it looks like this weekend or next week sometime.. pray for at least one girl.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

ray: :girl: :girl: :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

that sounds good..... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

well if aurora has a girl by the 5th of february the baby will be picked up on the 14th and i get my tans


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

cool............  :greengrin: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

her udder is actually a HUGE improvement over mommy... better attachments all around. no fore pocket, better medial , better shape, and way better medial! whoo hoo!!

bird better give me a girl.. or i will be so sad, but she's only ever made one daughter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

her udder sounds like a dream ..  ...wow that is amazing...I am sure happy for you... :greengrin: ...now let's get that doeling..... ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

heck yes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

nothing today.. ugh


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

well here's her udder so far.. its not clipped all the way.. just trimmed a little with scissors


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

Nice udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish)*

wow.........that is amazing.....she looks really good..... :drool: :shades: :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

thanks i'm so proud... i bred her myself so i'm estatic

she's started getting posty today.. and bird is obviously distressed and sick of the extra weight

i also made a new SIGGY for me! its beautimous..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*



> thanks i'm so proud... i bred her myself so i'm estatic
> she's started getting posty today.. and bird is obviously distressed and sick of the extra weight
> i also made a new SIGGY for me! its beautimous..


 She is such a pretty doe, with an udder to die for....  :drool: ..If she is getting posty it shouldn't be much longer..... :greengrin: :thumbup:

You had mentioned you bred her yourself....don't you have the wrong equipment...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*



> You had mentioned you bred her yourself....don't you have the wrong equipment.


 :slapfloor: lol

SDK think you may have Superbowl babies? Think of the possibility for names :wink: She's a nice looking doe. Good job. Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

do i have the wrong equipment???

hahaha

we're going to name the babies after sleeping beauty themes

so doe names:

briar rose
flora
fauna
merry weather
if its evil!! maleficient

boy names:
phillip
samson
hubert ect

...i hope she has girls haha


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

well everything is gone.. waiting around


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

waiting is just no fun


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

well we have plug discharge.. to wait and wait... luckily school is only an hour and 20 minutes long tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

:hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon(ish) more soon... geting posty*

i hate the wait.. but her udder has grown sooo much the last day.. she hardly walks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

whoo-hoo!!

aurora kid at around 4 o clock today.. i left her at 2:30 and she was still working on starting to get that plug out. got back at 4:40 to Two dry kids and a placenta already

we got one buck ( to be wether most likely) and one doe

IDENTICAL babies.. what appears to be solid black with a frosted muzzle, ears and tails. the doe has blue eyes, the boy appears to have brown

so i am happy. the babies are next to me.. pulled them both and i'm hoping that bird goes soon so i can see what i get and so i can get everyone in their respective homes.

i will work on pictures , they are still pretty icky and sticky, but i will clean them up well for sure tomorrow

moms doing super well, and her udder is AMAZING. all i can reccomend is larger teats and a little better on the rear attachments.. but WAY better than moms cantaloupe in a sock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

congratulations.....what a relief..... :leap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

Congratulations!!! Cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

she is SO much like her mom.. her mothers first time she was in labor for like an hour and then had the hard labor like 15 minutes.. so odd

but i gt a quick snap of the little girl on my phone.. you can see she's still all sticky... little brother looks the same

also got one of mommies udder at 2 ish.. so happy with it.. its awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

adorable baby..  ..and wow.. :shocked: ..that udder........... :drool: Amazing~!!!!
I am happy for you......... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

What a cutie - congrats!!! Do you bottle raise - is that why they were pulled??

NICE udder on Aurora! Woo Hoo!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

i pulled the kids because the lady who is reserving a doe from me wants it on a bottle, which works very conviently

and i pulled the buck kid off her too, just because i hate leaving singles on

he's actually looking really nice and long now that he's starting to unscrunch his body


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

ahh I see - I was just curious :wink:

I just LOVE her udder - nice and large with capacity


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

Very cute kids!!!! Congrats on the :girl: :boy: !!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*



> i pulled the kids because the lady who is reserving a doe from me wants it on a bottle, which works very conviently
> and i pulled the buck kid off her too, just because i hate leaving singles on
> he's actually looking really nice and long now that he's starting to unscrunch his body


I am sorry you had to pull the kids ,but the other kid can stay on momma, when I have a single, you will see that one teat/bag is bigger because of no sucking....I milk out some on the uncomfortable side...to make her comfortable....before I put the kid on it...........teach the kid how to suck from that side ...this works for me ,every time.....you will find the kid going back and forth to each teat..... just keep an eye on it .....I have never had a problem....Just an idea..... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

Congrats!!! They both sound adorable...and moms udder looks great! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

Congratulations.

I have to say I give you credit. I had a lady contact me and wanted a bottle baby. I told her I would not pull a baby off a mom that could feed the babied just fine. BUT I am not a dairy person so I ma not at all use to that. I am sorry I do not understand why you will not let a single nurse? Is it just personal preference? Just wondering. I have several does hat have singles and they nurse off both sides.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: babies soon... AURORA KID.*

ok really wierd stuff has happened and i've had to wait until school today to tell you all cause internet is dumb

but first.. i pull single kids because one, i don't like them to be all alone without a snuggle buddy, and two i ALWAYS get loppy udders with singles. another reason is i've been really nervous lately at the goats, we've been having really big ravens and i'v ehad them eat kids before

ok so wired stuff

aurora kid on superbowl sunday with these two.. i watched her pass the placenta and bounced for more babies.. i got nothing so i collected my babies, made sure mommy was ok and went to the house to feed the kids.

next morning(monday) i went out to milk more colostrum and aurora was crying and crying in her pen and looking at the house. i go in and HOLY S**T.. there was a sack with another kid in it and another placenta.. i rushed to open the sack( it wasn't opened at all which was odd) and try to save the kid but it was already dead. it was another buck. a broken chamoisee with brown eyes.

i am completely confused, How could she have had two placentas? and why did she wait 9 hours to have this kid?

i found it at 8, it was still relatively warm and the blood on the placenta was still fresh so he hadn't been there long.

i have never had this happen, but my 4h leader said her sheep are always like that. and each lamb has their own placenta


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost the 3rd kid. It is funny because sometimes they do have separate placentas. Some do, and some dont. It's something you never really know  

You did great though - I mean heck, she passed the placenta and all so it was obvious - from that - that she was done. I would've thought the same. *huggles* 

:shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That is weird that she waited that long. Maybe she couldn't get the kid into position right and so she waited until it did get into position? I don't know, but I am sorry you lost the kid. :tears: :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sometimes, they will have one placenta (identical twins) and sometimes they will have two placentas (fraternal twins). In this case, you had identical twins plus a fraternal extra. 

I would have done exactly the same as you, she had kidded two, dropped the placenta, and I assume wasnt acting like she was still kidding. I've seen it happen before. I'd say that the third hadnt got into the right position - that is why it took longer for her to have it. You are lucky this time - I had the same thing happen with my doe Saddleback, mother of Charlie and Chaplin, her third was stuck and she didnt show any signs of further kidding, dropped two placentas (one for each of the boys), the next day she was so sick the third kid (which I didnt know about till then) was still stuck, dead, and had ruptured the uterus and bowel. She had to be euthanased. 

I seemed to have really tough membranes around the babies this year. I had one of my girls drop a little boy (Mickey Blue Eyes) still in his bag, and she didnt bite it off. Luckily I happened to be walking by (I wasnt even watching that doe for kidding, she surprised me) and I was able to get him out, after 10 minutes of stimulating he started breathing. Vanity's kid pride was born in the bag. At work I found dead triplets all in the bags, one out of twins dead in the bag, was there for several births in which I broke the bags as they dropped. Not sure what causes it :shrug: FWIW, I dont stop stimulating a baby with a heart beat. As long as it has a heart beat, I figure its worth a shot to try to get them breathing. Lot of the time it works, too.


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

.She should have had three placentas in total. Identical twins would be :girl: :girl: or :boy: :boy: , not :boy: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost the 3rd kid. I would have thought that she was done also! :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:hug: sorry for the loss of the third buckling. I am sure he was adorable. 
But the situation is very interesting. Does anyone know how often this happens?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Poverty Bay said:


> .She should have had three placentas in total. Identical twins would be :girl: :girl: or :boy: :boy: , not :boy: :girl:


oops  yes thats correct, I forgot the first two were a mixed pair


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to breed Persian and Himalayan cats; I bred them for over 10 years and had quite a few 'odd' things like this happen. My second litter of kittens produced 3 kittens of different colors and of different sexes. There was one female and 2 males. NONE of these kittens were identical in the least when it came to their phenotype, and I'm pretty darn certain that genetically they were quite different, too, yet they shared, get ready for this, ONE PLACENTA. I KNOWWWW there was one placenta because it preceded the delivery of the kittens, which I was present for, and then the kittens were born precipitously afterwards all within about 45 seconds! Since I was VERY new at watching deliveries, I freaked out! I immediately called the vet and explained to her that something was VERY WRONG! I told her that I had one placenta and three kittens ALL attached via umbilicals. Mommy cat wasn't paying any attention to these three, so I clipped umbilicals and bagged the placenta to take to the vet. I told the vet that the kittens were three different sexes and colors, so she wanted to SEE them with her own eyes. I took mom and kittens to the vet office with the bagged placenta, and the vet just shook her head and laughed when she saw them. Here's how she explained it.

In her words, 'science cannot explain everything,' and sometimes 'freak' things happen that do not follow the 'rules' of 'man,' especially when it comes to nature and animals.  I also had several blue-eyed 'non-deaf' white Persians; science usually argues that all blue-eyed white cats are deaf when obviously all of them aren't. I also had a friend that had a calico 'male' persian; science argues this as a total impossibility that if it DOES occur, will cause sterility in the male. Not so in this case; he produced quite a few litters of kittens!

So, all I can say is I am terribly sorry for your loss, and I guess since we are all in the business of 'birthing' babies and creating life, that we all have to remember how precious and 'freaky' it can be at times. 

Angie

PS take notes, and maybe you can write a book about it someday...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've always ever had one placenta.. no matter how many kids.. so this is way too weird


----------

